# Sonic The Hedgehog (PS3)



## TANMAC43 (Mar 17, 2009)

I need to know how to unlock all of the other characters.Can you help me?


----------



## Departure Song (Mar 17, 2009)

...What? There are only four stories in the game: Sonic's, Shadow's, Silver's, and the last story once you complete them all. To unlock other stories, you must interact with one of the characters from that story in one you've already unlocked. So to unlock Silver's, you'll need to have seen him in either Sonic's or Shadow's stories.


----------



## turbler (Mar 17, 2009)

A:Check GameFAQ's
B: this needs to be moved to the entertainment-video games section.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Mar 17, 2009)

Wait, there's a Sonic game on the PS3?

Oh God.


----------



## Departure Song (Mar 17, 2009)

There's Sonic the Hedgehog (referred to as "Sonic '06" or "Sonic Next-Gen" to not be confused with the Genesis game) that is notorious for being complete shit, and Sonic Unleashed which is actually an awesome game, provided you get it for the 360 or PS3 and not the half-assed Wii and PS2 versions that were made only to get the profit they'd lose from the other two versions...

That sentence was way too long.


----------



## TANMAC43 (Mar 18, 2009)

I meant characters to play as in multiplayer.


----------



## FMC_x_ANS (Mar 18, 2009)

Departure Song said:


> There's Sonic the Hedgehog (referred to as "Sonic '06" or "Sonic Next-Gen" to not be confused with the Genesis game) that is notorious for being complete shit, and Sonic Unleashed which is actually an awesome game, provided you get it for the 360 or PS3 and not the half-assed Wii and PS2 versions that were made only to get the profit they'd lose from the other two versions...
> 
> That sentence was way too long.


Lol, Unleashed had a stupid premise and the werehog (Because it totally isn't a werewolf)  sections of the game were incredibly slow. My the last Sonic game I genuinely liked was Sonic Adventure 2 (Or at least the sonic levels). I did like the control scheme premise in Secret Rings, but it wasn't implemented well.


----------

